

The unofficial guide to migrating Google Rich Snippets to schema.org - MarkPilgrim
http://diveintomark.org/archives/2011/06/02/schema-org

======
wccrawford
"If you’ve been using microformats or RDFa to mark up your Google Rich
Snippets, sorry, you backed the wrong horse."

I think that's supposed to be a joke, but it just comes off as insulting
instead.

~~~
MarkPilgrim
Well, if you used microdata, you have an easy migration path, and if you used
some other syntax, you don't. You can call that whatever you like, but it
doesn't change the facts.

------
timmyd
Can you use this microdata with your own CSS/HTML markup or you can't include
your own classes ? i.e. your formats must look identical to these ?

~~~
MarkPilgrim
You can fit microdata into any markup. It's just some HTML attributes, plus
the values that are already visible on your page.

